# Famous People's Names



## Goblin

Start with any actors name...first and last. The first letter of the LAST name must be the first letter of the First name on the next guess... no one named answers (like Madonna, Eminem...). Names could be the real names, or the character names from a show they were on.

For example: Warren Beatty....you might say Barney Fife.


John Wayne


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Wilford Brimley


----------



## Goblin

Bob Hope


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Halle Berry


----------



## Goblin

Brian Keith


----------



## Spooky1

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## Goblin

Ophra Winfrey


----------



## morbidmike

Walter Mathough


----------



## Spooky1

Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio


----------



## Evil Queen

Michael Douglas


----------



## morbidmike

dirks bently


----------



## Goblin

Bob Hope


----------



## morbidmike

Harry Belofanti


----------



## Goblin

Brian Gumball


----------



## morbidmike

George Burn's


----------



## Spooky1

Bud Abbott


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dean Jones


----------



## SPOOKY J

Jason Bateman


----------



## morbidmike

Bob Seager


----------



## SPOOKY J

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Goblin

Bill Cosby


----------



## morbidmike

Chuck Norris


----------



## Goblin

Nancy Reagan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rich Little


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Lucille Ball


----------



## Goblin

Barney Fife


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Frank Stallone


----------



## Goblin

Sonny Bono


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ben Stiller


----------



## Goblin

Stan Laurel


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Goblin

Lori Loughlin


----------



## morbidmike

Larry Bird


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Bill Murray


----------



## Goblin

Mickey Mouse


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Mike Tyson


----------



## Goblin

Tony Curtis


----------



## Spooky1

Carrie Fisher


----------



## Goblin

Frank Sinatra


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Stan Winston


----------



## Evil Queen

Warren Zevon


----------



## Goblin

Zebulon Walton (Grandpa)


----------



## Evil Queen

William Tell


----------



## RoxyBlue

Tiny Tim


----------



## Goblin

Tom Jones


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jim Carrey


----------



## Goblin

Carlene Carter


----------



## SPOOKY J

Chris Farley


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fred Gywnne


----------



## Evil Queen

Gary Busey


----------



## Goblin

Barney Fife


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Florence Nightingale


----------



## Goblin

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sally Field


----------



## Goblin

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Steve McQueen


----------



## Goblin

Martin Sheen


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Sam Hornish


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hank Azaria


----------



## Goblin

Holly Hunter


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Hank Williams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walter Kronkite


----------



## Goblin

King Kong


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Kobe Bryant


----------



## Goblin

Bill Cosby


----------



## SPOOKY J

Christina Ricci


----------



## Goblin

Robert Culp


----------



## Evil Queen

Catherine O'Hara


----------



## morbidmike

Owen Wilson


----------



## Evil Queen

Winston Churchill


----------



## RoxyBlue

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Goblin

King Richard


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ron Howard


----------



## Goblin

Howard Stern


----------



## morbidmike

sally jesse raphiel


----------



## RoxyBlue

Race Bannon


----------



## Goblin

Robert Horton


----------



## morbidmike

Howie Long


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Lou Ferrigno


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friar Tuck


----------



## Goblin

Tommy Smothers


----------



## morbidmike

Sam Elliot


----------



## SPOOKY J

Elijah Wood


----------



## Evil Queen

Wendy Moira Angela Darling


----------



## SPOOKY J

Donald Faison


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fritz the Cat


----------



## SPOOKY J

Christopher Lloyd


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Goblin

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## morbidmike

Sigorney Weaver


----------



## Goblin

Wayne Newton


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nicholas Cage


----------



## scareme

Cooper Bradley


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Barack Obama


----------



## scareme

Oded Fehr (he's so sexy)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Franklin D Roosevelt (not so sexy)


----------



## Goblin

Randy Quaid


----------



## Evil Queen

Queen Latifah


----------



## Goblin

Larry Hagman


----------



## Evil Queen

Harry Houdini


----------



## Goblin

Harold Lloyd


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Lucille Ball


----------



## Goblin

Bob Hope


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Harry Truman


----------



## morbidmike

Toni Braxton


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bill Cosby


----------



## morbidmike

Carey Grant


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Gilbert Godfrey


----------



## morbidmike

Gary Cooper


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Celine Dion


----------



## RoxyBlue

David Copperfield


----------



## morbidmike

Candice Bergnan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bill Bixby


----------



## morbidmike

Barry Sander's Go Lion's


----------



## Goblin

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Diane Lane


----------



## Goblin

Louie Nye


----------



## morbidmike

nicholas cage


----------



## Goblin

Carly Simon


----------



## Evil Andrew

Simon Cowell


----------



## Goblin

Cindy Lauper


----------



## morbidmike

Lee Greenwood


----------



## Goblin

Gary Moore


----------



## morbidmike

Mahatma Ghandi


----------



## Goblin

Gomer Pyle


----------



## morbidmike

pierce Brosnen


----------



## Goblin

Bob Newhart


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nick Cannon


----------



## Goblin

Cal Rankin


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Roddy McDowell


----------



## Goblin

Martin Sheen


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Stephen King


----------



## Goblin

King Kong


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

K - Kate Winslet (love her)


----------



## Goblin

Wally Cox


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

carl reiner


----------



## Goblin

Red Skelton


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Sandra Bullock


----------



## morbidmike

Bb king


----------



## RoxyBlue

Karl Marx


----------



## Goblin

Milton Berle


----------



## morbidmike

Bernadette Peeters


----------



## Goblin

Paul Simon


----------



## morbidmike

Shirley Temple


----------



## Goblin

Tom Thumb


----------



## morbidmike

Tom Sawyer


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Steve Harvey


----------



## morbidmike

Henry Ford


----------



## Goblin

Francis Ford Copola


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Cameron Davis


----------



## Goblin

Danny Kaye


----------



## morbidmike

Kanya West


----------



## Goblin

Wally Cox


----------



## morbidmike

Cal Ripkin


----------



## Goblin

Reba McEntire


----------



## morbidmike

Mickey Gillie


----------



## Goblin

George Gobel


----------



## morbidmike

George Jones


----------



## Goblin

James Dean


----------



## morbidmike

Dean Martin


----------



## Goblin

Martin Sheen


----------



## morbidmike

Scooby Doo


----------



## Goblin

Donald O'Connor


----------



## morbidmike

Olivia Newton John


----------



## Goblin

John F. Kennedy


----------



## Evil Queen

Kevin Costner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cary Grant


----------



## Spooky1

George Peppard


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perry Como


----------



## Goblin

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Kevin Donnelly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don Knotts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Kenny Chesney


----------



## RoxyBlue

Charles Dickens


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Doris Day


----------



## Goblin

Dennis Day


----------



## morbidmike

darius rucker


----------



## Goblin

Ron Ely


----------



## morbidmike

Elton John


----------



## Goblin

John Wayne


----------



## morbidmike

Wayne Newton


----------



## Goblin

Nancy Reagan


----------



## morbidmike

Roy Roger's


----------



## Goblin

Randy Quaid


----------



## morbidmike

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Goblin

Tiny Tim


----------



## Spooky1

Teri Hatcher


----------



## Goblin

Harry Morgan


----------



## Monk

Mel Gibson


----------



## Evil Queen

Ginger Rogers


----------



## Monk

Richard Nixon


----------



## Evil Queen

Nancy McKeon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Michael Clark Duncan


----------



## Evil Queen

Donna Dixon


----------



## Goblin

Donna Douglas


----------



## morbidmike

David Arquette


----------



## Spooky1

Andy Griffith


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gary Cooper


----------



## Goblin

Carl Reiner


----------



## SPOOKY J

Randy Newman


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I love his music!)

Nancy Kerrigan


----------



## Goblin

Kitty Wells


----------



## Spooky1

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Goblin

Cathy Rigby


----------



## morbidmike

Roger moore


----------



## Evil Queen

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## apetoes

Pamela Anderson


----------



## Evil Queen

Atom Ant


----------



## apetoes

Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## RoxyBlue

Harry Potter


----------



## Goblin

Paul Lynde


----------



## Spooky1

Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Guy Lombardo


----------



## Goblin

Larry Hagman


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Carly Simon


----------



## Goblin

Sonny Bono


----------



## morbidmike

beau bridges


----------



## Goblin

Barney Miller


----------



## morbidmike

Machuley cauklin


----------



## Goblin

Connie Stevens


----------



## morbidmike

Seth green


----------



## Goblin

Gary Lewis


----------



## morbidmike

lefty Frizzle


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Luke Perry


----------



## Goblin

Pauly Shore


----------



## morbidmike

sam elliot


----------



## Goblin

Evil Knievil


----------



## morbidmike

Kellie Pickler


----------



## Goblin

Patrick Swayze


----------



## morbidmike

Sam KInnenson


----------



## Spooky1

Kelly Preston


----------



## Goblin

Patrick Stewart


----------



## morbidmike

Sammy Hagar


----------



## Goblin

Harold Ramis


----------



## morbidmike

Roy Clark


----------



## Goblin

Candy Samples


----------



## morbidmike

soupy sailes


----------



## Goblin

Sandra Dee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don Ho


----------



## Spooky1

Harry Andersen


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Amy Winehouse


----------



## Goblin

Wally Cox


----------



## RoxyBlue

Candace Bergen


----------



## Goblin

Barney Fife


----------



## Howlinmadjack

F - Faith Hill


----------



## Goblin

Harry Anderson


----------



## morbidmike

Allen Alda


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Alicia Keys


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kevin Sorbo


----------



## Spooky1

Stephen Colbert


----------



## RoxyBlue

Carl Jung


----------



## Goblin

John Travolta


----------



## morbidmike

Tammy Faye Baker


----------



## Goblin

Bill Murray


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Michael Jackson


----------



## Goblin

Johnny Cash


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Goblin

Uschi Digart


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Debbie Harry


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## Spooky1

Henry Winkler


----------



## Goblin

Willy Nelson


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nell Carter


----------



## Goblin

Carlene Carter


----------



## morbidmike

Clive Davis


----------



## Goblin

Don Knotts


----------



## morbidmike

Kelly Rippa


----------



## Goblin

Ronnie Howard


----------



## morbidmike

Henry Mancini


----------



## Goblin

Martin Sheen


----------



## morbidmike

Sally Struthers


----------



## Goblin

Susan Hayworth


----------



## morbidmike

Hayden Pentair


----------



## RoxyBlue

Peter Graves


----------



## Goblin

Gomer Pyle


----------



## morbidmike

Paul Newman


----------



## Goblin

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Spooky1

Samuel Adams


----------



## Goblin

Andy Griffith


----------



## RoxyBlue

Greta Garbo


----------



## Goblin

George Lindsey


----------



## Spooky1

Larry Fine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fred MacMurray


----------



## morbidmike

Maurry Povich


----------



## Goblin

Paul lynde


----------



## RoxyBlue

Larry Hagman


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## morbidmike

Hank Baskett


----------



## Goblin

Bill Cosby


----------



## morbidmike

carl lewis


----------



## Goblin

Lucille Ball


----------



## Spooky1

Burt Bacharach


----------



## Goblin

Buffalo Bill Cody


----------



## morbidmike

Candice Bergman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Billy Mumy


----------



## Spooky1

Mary Tyler Moore


----------



## Goblin

Mandy Moore


----------



## Spooky1

Mike Rowe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## Goblin

Shirley Jones


----------



## morbidmike

James Dean


----------



## Spooky1

Dean Martin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Melanie Griffith


----------



## Goblin

George Gobel


----------



## Spooky Chick

Davey Jones


----------



## Spooky Chick

Sorry, i screwed up on the page... forgive me


----------



## Spooky Chick

I meant to say... Gabbt Hayes!!!


----------



## Spooky Chick

My spelling stinks! GABBY, GABBY HAYES!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Harry Houdini


----------



## Goblin

Harriet Nelson


----------



## Spooky Chick

Nicholas Cage


----------



## Goblin

Captain Kangaroo


----------



## morbidmike

Kal Ripkin


----------



## Evil Queen

Ryan O'Neal


----------



## Spooky1

Oliver Hardy

(Oh and Mike it's Cal Ripkin not Kal, he's from my home town and I couldn't let that slide )


----------



## RoxyBlue

Howie Mandel


----------



## morbidmike

Morbid Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL

Mickey Rooney


----------



## Goblin

Robert Young


----------



## Spooky Chick

Yuri Gellar


----------



## Goblin

Gina Lollabrigida


----------



## morbidmike

Larry Flint


----------



## Dark Star

Faith Hill


----------



## Goblin

Harry Hamlin


----------



## morbidmike

howard Cosell


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Spooky1

Carl Sagan


----------



## Goblin

Soupy Sales


----------



## morbidmike

simon cowell


----------



## RoxyBlue

Carly Simon


----------



## Goblin

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Spooky1

Jessie James


----------



## RoxyBlue

John Lennon


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Lennox Lewis


----------



## Goblin

Larry Hagman


----------



## morbidmike

Harry Belofanti


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bob Hope


----------



## Goblin

Harry Anderson


----------



## morbidmike

Allen Alda


----------



## Goblin

Andy Griffith


----------



## Spooky Chick

George Burns


----------



## Goblin

Brooke Shields


----------



## Spooky Chick

S- Sophia Loren


----------



## morbidmike

lance armstrong


----------



## Goblin

Andy Griffith


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Guy Williams


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Rogers


----------



## Spooky1

Roy Orbison


----------



## RoxyBlue

Orson Welles


----------



## Spooky1

Willie Nelson


----------



## Goblin

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Spooky Chick

Richard Simmons


----------



## Spooky1

Sid Vicious


----------



## RoxyBlue

Victor Hugo


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## Spooky Chick

Harriett Nelson


----------



## Goblin

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Spooky Chick

Sam Elliott


----------



## scareme

Emit Smith


----------



## Spooky1

Scott Glenn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gary Cooper


----------



## Goblin

Cary Grant


----------



## Spooky1

George Forman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fran Lebowitz


----------



## Spooky1

Lawrence Talbot


----------



## Goblin

Terry Garr


----------



## Spooky1

Gary Oldman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oscar Wilde


----------



## Spooky1

Willy Wonka


----------



## Goblin

Wayne Newton


----------



## Spooky1

Neil Young


----------



## RoxyBlue

Y - Yogi Bear


----------



## Spooky Chick

Bette Davis


----------



## Goblin

Dolly Parton


----------



## Spooky1

Daniel Boone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Barry Manilow


----------



## Goblin

Mary Martin


----------



## Spooky1

Mark Twain


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nancy Drew


----------



## Goblin

Donald Duck


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

Donald Faison


----------



## Goblin

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Luigi Bored

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Goblin

John Wayne


----------



## Luigi Bored

Wayne Newton


----------



## Goblin

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Luigi Bored

Sam Cooke


----------



## Goblin

Carly Simon


----------



## Luigi Bored

Sandy Duncan


----------



## debbie5

Duncan Hines (do I get extra credit for that one??)


----------



## Luigi Bored

Hank Azaria


----------



## PirateLady

Ansel Adams


----------



## Goblin

Arnold Palmer


----------



## scareme

Peter York


----------



## Goblin

Yancey Butler


----------



## scareme

Bobby Sherman


----------



## Spooky1

Shelley Winters


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walt Disney


----------



## Spooky1

Daniel Boone


----------



## Goblin

Barney Fife


----------



## Drago

Andrea Boccelli


----------



## debbie5

Barbie Benton.


----------



## Spooky1

Billy D. Williams


----------



## scareme

William Tell


----------



## Goblin

Tommy Smothers


----------



## scareme

Shirley Temple


----------



## Spooky1

Tom Cruise


----------



## Goblin

Carl Reiner


----------



## scareme

Rick Springfield


----------



## Goblin

Sonny Bono


----------



## scareme

Bill Gates


----------



## Drago

Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Goblin

Paul Newman


----------



## Drago

Paul David Hewson


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## Drago

Thomas Sean Connery


----------



## Goblin

Carl Reiner


----------



## scareme

Reba McEntire


----------



## Goblin

Martin Sheen


----------



## scareme

Sheena Easton


----------



## Goblin

Eddie Albert


----------



## scareme

Alistair Cook


----------



## Goblin

Cary Grant


----------



## Hauntiholik

Gary Oldman


----------



## Goblin

Otto Preminger


----------



## Hauntiholik

Philippa Middleton


----------



## Spooky1

Mary Shelley


----------



## Goblin

Sonny Bono


----------



## scareme

Bob Hope


----------



## stagehand1975

Hank Williams.


----------



## scareme

Wynonna Judd


----------



## Spooky1

Jimmy Page


----------



## scareme

Pauley Perrette


----------



## Goblin

Paul Newman


----------



## PirateLady

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Goblin

Sonny Bono


----------



## scareme

Bob Newhart


----------



## Goblin

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## scareme

Sammy Harggar


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## Spooky1

Harrison Ford


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frank Langella


----------



## Goblin

Larry Hagman


----------



## scareme

Henny Goodman


----------



## Spooky1

George Foreman


----------



## Goblin

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Audie Murphy


----------



## aquariumreef

Micheal Jackson


----------



## Spooky1

Jessie James


----------



## Goblin

John Wayne


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Wyatt Earp


----------



## Goblin

Ernest P. Worrell


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Willie Nelson


----------



## Goblin

Newt Gingrich


----------



## Bethene

Ginger Rogers


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Roger Moore


----------



## Spooky1

Micheal Jordan


----------



## aquariumreef

Jacki Chan


----------



## scareme

Charles Lindburg


----------



## Goblin

Lawerence Welk


----------



## Hairazor

Warren Oates


----------



## Spooky1

Oliver Hardy


----------



## Goblin

Harvey Korman


----------



## Hairazor

Kathy Bates


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bob Hope


----------



## Spooky1

Harry Houdini


----------



## RoxyBlue

Howard Keel


----------



## Lord Homicide

Keanu Reeves


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ray Davies


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dick clark


----------



## Spooky1

Clark Gable


----------



## Hairazor

Grant Tinker


----------



## Goblin

Tom Smothers


----------



## Lord Homicide

Goblin said:


> Tom Smothers


(The Smothers brothers are great)

Sam Kinison


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Klaus Kinski


----------



## Spooky1

Kevin Kline


----------



## Goblin

Kit Carson


----------



## Hairazor

Cheryl Burke


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Bill Nighy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nancy Drew


----------



## Hairazor

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Spooky1

Billy Barty


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bob Newhart


----------



## Hairazor

Nathan Lane


----------



## Spooky1

Larry Fine


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Frank Langella


----------



## Hairazor

Lucille Ball


----------



## Spooky1

Bob Hope


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## Hairazor

Howdy Doody


----------



## Goblin

Davey Crockett


----------



## Hairazor

Count Chocula


----------



## Spooky1

Christopher Lee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Liam Neeson


----------



## Hairazor

Nelson Mandela


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mickey Rooney


----------



## Spooky1

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Goblin

Donald Duck


----------



## Hairazor

Donald Trump


----------



## RoxyBlue

Telly Savalas


----------



## Spooky1

Sally Field


----------



## RoxyBlue

Freddy Mercury


----------



## Hairazor

Maxwell Smart


----------



## Spooky1

Sid Vicious


----------



## Goblin

Vincent Van Gough


----------



## Hairazor

Vincent Price (for the Van)
or
Gomer Pyle (for the Gough) either way you are looking at a P


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perry Como


----------



## Spooky1

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Goblin

Don Knotts


----------



## Hairazor

Kenneth Branagh


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Brian Dennehy


----------



## Spooky1

David Keith


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Keith Richards


----------



## Hairazor

Rod Stewart


----------



## Goblin

Steven Seagall


----------



## Lord Homicide

Steve Martin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maria Muldaur


----------



## Spooky1

Mike Nesmith


----------



## Lord Homicide

Neil Diamond


----------



## Spooky1

Dick York


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yellow Beard


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ben Kingsley


----------



## Goblin

Kenny Rodgers


----------



## Lord Homicide

Roy Rogers


----------



## Spooky1

Roger Maris


----------



## Lord Homicide

Michael J. Fox


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fran Drescher


----------



## Spooky1

Danny Thomas


----------



## Goblin

Tina Turner


----------



## Hairazor

Tiny Tim


----------



## PirateLady

Tom Jones


----------



## Spooky1

Jim Henson


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## PirateLady

Harry Truman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Spooky1

Jenna Jameson


----------



## Moon Dog

Jim Morrison


----------



## Hairazor

Monty Python


----------



## RoxyBlue

Paul Anka


----------



## Spooky1

Andy Griffith


----------



## Goblin

George Gobel


----------



## Hairazor

Grant Wood


----------



## Spooky1

Woody Allen


----------



## Goblin

Andy Griffith


----------



## Moon Dog

George Carlin


----------



## Spooky1

Cary Grant


----------



## Hairazor

George Washington


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Smith


----------



## Spooky1

Sam Kinison


----------



## Goblin

Kit Carson


----------



## Hairazor

Clark Gable


----------



## RoxyBlue

George Clooney


----------



## Spooky1

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Goblin

Charles DeGaul


----------



## Hairazor

Denver Pyle


----------



## Goblin

Paul Newman


----------



## Moon Dog

Nick Nolte


----------



## Spooky1

Nadia Comaneci


----------



## Goblin

Cindy Williams


----------



## Spooky1

Will Rogers


----------



## Goblin

Roy Rodgers


----------



## graveyardmaster

robert redford


----------



## Spooky1

Robert Loggia


----------



## MommaMoose

Lee Majors


----------



## Goblin

Mickey Rooney


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-neil armstrong


----------



## MrGrimm

Andy Samberg


----------



## Spooky1

Sandy Duncan


----------



## MrGrimm

Donald Southerland


----------



## Hairazor

Sharon Gless


----------



## Spooky1

Gary Gygax


----------



## Goblin

GGeorge Harrison


----------



## Hairazor

Harrison Ford


----------



## Goblin

Frank Sinatra


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-simon cowell


----------



## Hairazor

Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Spooky1

Lee Majors


----------



## Goblin

Minnie Pearl


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-paris hilton


----------



## Hairazor

Hillary Clinton


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cary Grant


----------



## Spooky1

Gaby Hayes


----------



## Hairazor

Howard Cosell


----------



## Goblin

Cary Grant


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-graham norton


----------



## Hairazor

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Goblin

Frankie Avalon


----------



## Hairazor

Alan Alda


----------



## graveyardmaster

alicia keys


----------



## Goblin

Kit Carson


----------



## scareme

Carson Dailey


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-darryl hannah


----------



## Spooky1

Harry Anderson


----------



## Hairazor

Ann Landers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Loni Anderson


----------



## scareme

Andy Dick


----------



## RoxyBlue

David Copperfield


----------



## Hairazor

Chet Huntley


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## graveyardmaster

hilary clinton


----------



## Hairazor

Cloris Leachman


----------



## Goblin

L-Larry Hagman


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-harrison ford


----------



## Hairazor

Freddy Krueger


----------



## graveyardmaster

katy perry


----------



## Spooky1

Peter Max


----------



## Hairazor

Mary Poppins


----------



## Goblin

Paul Lynde


----------



## graveyardmaster

luke perry


----------



## Goblin

Paul Newman


----------



## Hairazor

Nellie Bly


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

Bob Saget


----------



## Spooky1

Steve Jobs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jerry Lewis


----------



## graveyardmaster

l-lionel richie


----------



## SterchCinemas

Ryan Seacrest


----------



## RoxyBlue

Swoosie Kurtz


----------



## SterchCinemas

Kurt Cobain


----------



## highbury

Charlton Heston


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## Hairazor

Henry Fonda


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frank Oz


----------



## Spooky1

Oliver Hardy


----------



## SterchCinemas

Hugh Grant


----------



## Hairazor

Gena Davis


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

Daniel Tosh.


----------



## Spooky1

Tommy Smothers


----------



## SamanthaTheTeenageWitch

Sandra Bullock.


----------



## Goblin

Barney Fife


----------



## SterchCinemas

Faith Hill


----------



## highbury

Harvey Keitel


----------



## Hairazor

Kathy Griffin


----------



## MommaMoose

George Carlin


----------



## Spooky1

Conway Twitty


----------



## Goblin

Tom Jones


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-jamie lee curtis


----------



## Hairazor

Carly Simon


----------



## Spooky1

Stan Laurel


----------



## Goblin

Larry Hagman


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-henry winkler


----------



## Hairazor

Will Smith


----------



## Spooky1

Sam Raimi


----------



## Hairazor

Rita Moreno


----------



## Goblin

Mickey Rooney


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-robert redford


----------



## Spooky1

Randy Newman


----------



## Hairazor

Noel Coward


----------



## Goblin

Cary Grant


----------



## graveyardmaster

g-george bush


----------



## MrGrimm

B - Billy Zane


----------



## Hairazor

Zane Grey


----------



## RoxyBlue

Grant Goodeve


----------



## Spooky1

Gilda Radner


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-ryan giggs


----------



## Spooky1

George Clooney


----------



## MrGrimm

Catherine Hepburn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Harry Houdini


----------



## Hairazor

Howard Stern


----------



## MrGrimm

Sally Field


----------



## graveyardmaster

f-frank lampard


----------



## Goblin

Lou Costello


----------



## MrGrimm

Connie Chung


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-curtis strange


----------



## MrGrimm

Stanley Kubric


----------



## graveyardmaster

k-kelly clarkson


----------



## MrGrimm

C - Casey Affleck


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-alexandra burke


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bobby McGee


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-margaret thatcher


----------



## Goblin

Tommy Smothers


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-steven gerard


----------



## Hairazor

Gary Busey


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bill clinton


----------



## Goblin

Cindy Williams


----------



## graveyardmaster

w-walt disney


----------



## Hairazor

Danny Devito


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-david beckham


----------



## Spooky1

Bob Hope


----------



## Goblin

Harry Morgan


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-morgan freeman


----------



## Hairazor

Freddy Prinze


----------



## graveyardmaster

p-paula radcliffe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ray Romano


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-rupert murdoch


----------



## Goblin

Mickey Mantle


----------



## MrGrimm

Mavis Staples


----------



## Hairazor

Sandra Bullock


----------



## MrGrimm

Billy Crystal


----------



## graveyardmaster

c-charlie chaplin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cary Grant


----------



## MrGrimm

Gary Sinise


----------



## Hairazor

Sophia Loren


----------



## Goblin

Larry Hagman


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-harrison ford


----------



## MrGrimm

Farrah Fawcett


----------



## Hairazor

Fanny Brice


----------



## MrGrimm

Benny Hill


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-henry ford


----------



## MrGrimm

Fiona Apple


----------



## graveyardmaster

a-anna kournikova


----------



## Hairazor

Kurt Russell


----------



## graveyardmaster

ronald regan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ru Paul


----------



## graveyardmaster

paris hilton


----------



## MrGrimm

Holly Combs


----------



## graveyardmaster

christopher columbus


----------



## RoxyBlue

Charles Barkley


----------



## graveyardmaster

ben affleck


----------



## Goblin

Andy Griffith


----------



## MrGrimm

Heather Graham


----------



## Hairazor

George Harrison


----------



## graveyardmaster

h-helen hunt


----------



## Hairazor

Halle Berry


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bob Vila


----------



## Goblin

Vincent Price


----------



## graveyardmaster

pete sampras


----------



## MrGrimm

Samuel Beckett


----------



## graveyardmaster

b-bruce willis


----------



## MrGrimm

Walter Matthau


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ursula Andress


----------



## MrGrimm

Andy Griffith


----------



## Hairazor

Garry Shandling


----------



## graveyardmaster

s-steven seagal


----------



## MrGrimm

Sally Field


----------



## graveyardmaster

frank bruno


----------



## MrGrimm

Billy Crystal


----------



## Spooky1

Carrie Fisher


----------



## MrGrimm

Fran Drescher


----------



## RoxyBlue

Danny Trejo


----------



## Goblin

Tom Jones


----------



## graveyardmaster

j-james martin


----------



## Hairazor

Matthew McConaughey


----------



## graveyardmaster

michael j fox


----------



## Goblin

Frank Sinatra


----------



## graveyardmaster

stephen fry


----------



## Hairazor

Fannie Flagg


----------



## graveyardmaster

freddie flintoff


----------



## Spooky1

Freddy Mercury


----------



## Hairazor

Mickey Mouse


----------



## graveyardmaster

m-michael owen


----------



## Goblin

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## graveyardmaster

wayne rooney


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Hairazor

Ray Romano


----------



## graveyardmaster

r-robbie williams


----------



## Goblin

Wayne Newton


----------



## graveyardmaster

n-nicki minaj


----------



## Hairazor

Mickey Rooney


----------



## graveyardmaster

robert wagner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Smith


----------



## Hairazor

Sammy Davis


----------



## graveyardmaster

david jason


----------



## Goblin

Jack Webb


----------



## graveyardmaster

will young


----------



## Hairazor

Yvonne DeCarlo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Debbie Boone


----------



## graveyardmaster

ben affleck


----------



## MrGrimm

Aaron Spelling


----------



## Hairazor

Sonny Bono


----------



## Goblin

Barney Fife


----------



## graveyardmaster

frank skinner


----------



## Hairazor

Steve Martin


----------



## MrGrimm

Martin Sheen


----------



## Lord Homicide

Slim Pickens


----------



## RoxyBlue

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Spooky1

Oliver Stone


----------



## Goblin

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## graveyardmaster

d-daniel radcliffe


----------



## Hairazor

Ron Howard


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hugh Hefner


----------



## Lord Homicide

Harold Ramis


----------



## badgerbadger

Ron Perlman


----------



## Hairazor

Pete Rose


----------



## Goblin

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Irish Witch

Drew Barrymore


----------



## Goblin

Barney Fife


----------



## graveyardmaster

faith hill


----------



## Hairazor

Henry Fonda


----------



## graveyardmaster

faith brown


----------



## Goblin

Benny Hill


----------



## graveyardmaster

henry cooper


----------



## Hairazor

Carl Reiner


----------



## Goblin

Ritchie Valens


----------



## badgerbadger

Val Kilmer


----------



## Hairazor

Kathy Bates


----------



## Goblin

Benny Goodman


----------



## graveyardmaster

graham norton


----------



## Irish Witch

Nicole Kiddman


----------



## graveyardmaster

kelly clarkson


----------



## Irish Witch

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Hairazor

Donald Trump


----------



## graveyardmaster

tim henman


----------



## Hairazor

Hedy Lamarr


----------



## Goblin

Larry Hagman


----------



## Irish Witch

Halle Barry


----------



## Hairazor

Bart Simpson


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sam Snead


----------



## Irish Witch

Simon Cowell


----------



## Goblin

Carl Reiner


----------



## Irish Witch

Renee Zellweger


----------



## Goblin

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## Irish Witch

Demi Moore


----------



## RoxyBlue

Michael Crawford


----------



## Hairazor

Cindy Crawford


----------



## Irish Witch

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Goblin

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Hairazor

Joey Bishop


----------



## RoxyBlue

Brad Pitt


----------



## Irish Witch

Pierce Brosnon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Babe Ruth


----------



## Hairazor

Ruth Buzzi


----------



## Goblin

Bob Hope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Howard Stern


----------



## Hairazor

Stacy Keach


----------



## Goblin

King Kong Bundy


----------



## Hairazor

Brenda Starr


----------



## Goblin

Sonny Bono


----------



## Hairazor

Benny Goodman


----------



## Irish Witch

Gordon Ramsay


----------



## Goblin

Ronald Reagan


----------



## Irish Witch

Ryan Phillippe


----------



## Hairazor

Polly Bergen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bill Mahrer


----------



## graveyardmaster

michael douglas


----------



## Hairazor

Donny Osmond


----------



## Goblin

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Irish Witch

Wynona Ryder


----------



## Goblin

Ronald McDonald


----------



## graveyardmaster

meg ryan


----------



## Hairazor

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## RoxyBlue

Danny Kaye


----------



## graveyardmaster

kelly clarkson


----------



## Irish Witch

Christy Moore


----------



## graveyardmaster

Meg ryan


----------



## Irish Witch

Robert De Niro


----------



## graveyardmaster

nick faldo


----------



## Goblin

Frankie Avalon


----------



## graveyardmaster

andy murray


----------



## Irish Witch

Miley Cyrus


----------



## graveyardmaster

chris brown


----------



## Irish Witch

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## graveyardmaster

serena williams


----------



## Irish Witch

Will Smith


----------



## graveyardmaster

simon cowell


----------



## RoxyBlue

Chuck Berry


----------



## Irish Witch

Bill Cosby


----------



## graveyardmaster

curtis strange


----------



## Irish Witch

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Hairazor

Barney Fife


----------



## Goblin

Fred Flintstone


----------



## Irish Witch

Faith Hill


----------



## graveyardmaster

hillary clinton


----------



## Hairazor

Carly Simon


----------



## Goblin

Sonny Bono


----------



## Hairazor

Bon Jovi


----------



## Goblin

Johnny Cash


----------



## Hairazor

Carmen Miranda


----------



## Goblin

Martin Sheen


----------



## Irish Witch

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Hairazor

Ben Vereen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Vicky Carr


----------



## Hairazor

Captain America


----------



## Goblin

Andy Griffith


----------



## Irish Witch

Garth Brooks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Barry Manilow


----------



## Irish Witch

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mandy Patinkin


----------



## Hairazor

Patty Duke


----------



## Goblin

Dick Van ****


----------



## Irish Witch

David Hasselhoff


----------



## Hairazor

Harry Houdini


----------



## RoxyBlue

Han Solo


----------



## Hairazor

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Goblin

Paul Lynde


----------



## Irish Witch

Liam Nisson


----------



## Goblin

Ned Beatty


----------



## Hairazor

Barbra Walters


----------



## Goblin

Wayne Newton


----------



## Hairazor

Ned Devine


----------



## MommaMoose

David Niven


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nancy Drew


----------



## Hairazor

Drew Carey


----------



## MommaMoose

Catherine Deneuve


----------



## Goblin

Danny Kaye


----------



## Hairazor

Kathy Bates


----------



## Irish Witch

Ben Stiller


----------



## Goblin

Steve Allen


----------



## Hairazor

Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Spooky1

Harry Truman


----------



## Irish Witch

Tiger Woods


----------



## RoxyBlue

Will Smith


----------



## Spooky1

Sharon Stone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sammy Davis Jr


----------



## Hairazor

Danny Kaye


----------



## MommaMoose

Kathy Bates


----------



## Goblin

Barney Fife


----------



## Hairazor

Fred Sandford


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sally Field


----------



## Goblin

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Hairazor

Susan Sarandon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Soupy Sales


----------



## Goblin

Stan Lee


----------



## Hairazor

Les Paul


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Peter Pan


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perry Como


----------



## Hairazor

Cary Grant


----------



## Goblin

Gilligan


----------



## Irish Witch

Garth Brooks


----------



## Hairazor

Boris Karloff


----------



## Goblin

Kit Carson


----------



## the bloody chef

Captain Beefheart :xbones:


----------



## graveyardmaster

ben affleck


----------



## RoxyBlue

Angie Dickinson


----------



## graveyardmaster

david beckham


----------



## Goblin

Barney Fife


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fred Flintstone


----------



## the bloody chef

Franz Liszt


----------



## Goblin

Lawerence Welk


----------



## the bloody chef

Walter Brennan


----------



## Goblin

Barbara Eden


----------



## crazy xmas

Eddie Albert


----------



## Goblin

Andy Griffith


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Lambchop

Dolly Parton


----------



## Goblin

Paul Lynde


----------



## Lambchop

Lyndsay Wagner


----------



## Goblin

Wayne Newton


----------



## scareme

Nellie Bly


----------



## Lambchop

Byorn Borg


----------



## Goblin

Bob Hope


----------



## Lambchop

Holly Hobbie


----------



## Goblin

Harry Houdini


----------



## Lambchop

Herbie Hancock


----------



## Goblin

Harry Morgan


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Mike Tyson


----------



## Lambchop

Terry Bradshaw


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Brad Pitt


----------



## drevilstein

Paul Rudd


----------



## Bethene

Raquel Welch


----------



## Lambchop

William Shatner


----------



## brd813

Philo Farnsworth


----------



## Lambchop

Franky Avalon


----------



## Goblin

Andy Griffith


----------



## Bethene

Howard Stern


----------



## Goblin

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Lambchop

Joan London


----------



## kauldron

Liam Neeson


----------



## theundeadofnight

Neil Gaiman


----------



## Lambchop

Garry Glitter


----------



## Goblin

George Hamilton


----------



## Lambchop

Harry Hoodini


----------



## Goblin

Harry Morgan


----------



## theundeadofnight

Michael Jackson


----------



## Lambchop

Judas Iscariot


----------



## Goblin

Indira Gandi


----------



## Lambchop

Gary Newman


----------



## Goblin

Norman Bates


----------



## theundeadofnight

Bryan Adams


----------



## scareme

Amy Adams


----------



## Goblin

Adam Cartwright


----------



## Lambchop

Clive Barker


----------



## Goblin

Betty Boop


----------



## Lambchop

Bonnie Parker


----------



## theundeadofnight

Pete Townshend


----------



## scareme

Ted Kennedy


----------



## Dr Morbius

Krusty the Clown


----------



## Goblin

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Lambchop

Carrie Underwood


----------



## Goblin

Ulysses S. Grant


----------



## kauldron

Geoffrey Rush


----------



## Goblin

Randolph Scott


----------



## Lambchop

Simon Bolivar


----------



## Goblin

Bob Hope


----------



## Lambchop

Henry Rollins


----------



## Goblin

Ralph Kramden


----------



## Lambchop

Katie Perry


----------



## Goblin

Paul Newman


----------



## Ramonadona

Norman Bates


----------



## Goblin

Bill Cosby


----------



## Lambchop

Clive Barker


----------



## Goblin

Bob Hope


----------



## kauldron

Henry Winkler --------- HEEEEEYYY!!


----------



## DocK

Wesley Snipes


----------



## Lambchop

Sid Vicious


----------



## RoxyBlue

Victor Hugo


----------



## Goblin

Harry Morgan


----------



## Jackyl48

Monte Hall


----------



## kauldron

Harrison Ford


----------



## Jackyl48

Famke Janssen


----------



## Goblin

Joey Bishop


----------



## Jackyl48

Barbie Benton


----------



## Goblin

Barnabus Collins


----------



## Jackyl48

Candace Cameron


----------



## Goblin

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Jackyl48

Cheryl Crow


----------



## Lambchop

Chuck Taylor


----------



## graveyardmaster

Tim henman


----------



## kauldron

Hank Azaria


----------



## Lambchop

Arnold Schwarzenager


----------



## Johnnylee

Kendall Jenner


----------

